# Code source dans safari 6



## enark78 (27 Juillet 2012)

Je ne sais pas si ca ne fait ca qu à moi étant donné que je ne vois aucun post sur ce sujet mais sous safari 6 (ML), je n'ai plus la possibilité d'afficher le code source d'une page et je ne trouve pas non plus cette option dans les différents menu.
De plus, je ne trouve pas comment activer l'inspecteur d'élément...


----------



## fanougym (27 Juillet 2012)

bonjour ?

Préférences safari/avancées/activer le menu développement...


----------



## enark78 (27 Juillet 2012)

Merci, c'était effectivement tout bête.


----------



## pattes (11 Août 2012)

Merci les gars ! J'avais oublié d'activer cette coche. Merci !


----------

